# devel/isl fetch problem



## Alain De Vos (Nov 8, 2021)

```
[00:00:03] => Attempting to fetch http://isl.gforge.inria.fr/isl-0.24.tar.xz
[00:01:18] fetch: http://isl.gforge.inria.fr/isl-0.24.tar.xz: Operation timed out
[00:01:18] => Attempting to fetch http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/isl-0.24.tar.xz
[00:01:19] fetch: http://distcache.FreeBSD.org/ports-distfiles/isl-0.24.tar.xz: Not Found
[00:01:19] => Couldn't fetch it - please try to retrieve this
[00:01:19] => port manually into /portdistfiles/ and try again.
[00:01:19] *** Error code 1
[00:01:19] 
[00:01:19] Stop.
[00:01:19] make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/isl
[00:01:19] =>> Cleaning up wrkdir
[00:01:19] ===>  Cleaning for isl-0.24
[00:01:37] build of devel/isl | isl-0.24 ended at Mon Nov  8 11:24:42 CET 2021
[00:01:37] build time: 00:01:36
[00:01:37] !!! build failure encountered !!!
```


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 8, 2021)

Ping works for host isl.gforge.inria.fr but it seems that their webserver is out of order.


----------



## Alain De Vos (Nov 8, 2021)

So what do i put in make.conf? I'm using poudriere.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 8, 2021)

Looking at https://groups.google.com/g/isl-development/c/JGaMo2VUu_8 there is the suggestion to use a mirror from https://mirrors.slackware.com/slackware/slackware64-current/source/l/isl/isl-0.24.tar.xz.mirrorlist


----------

